# Kangertech VOCC 1.5 Ohm Coil Heads



## Andre (28/7/15)

Please. Those that fit the Subtank Mini, which comes with the Subox Mini kit.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/7/15)

We are getting these in early August

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/15)

No vendors stocking these? Can only find the 0.5 ohm coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/15)

Andre said:


> No vendors stocking these? Can only find the 0.5 ohm coils.



Yip it is infuriating!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/8/15)

Our latest shipment, with the 1.5 ohm coils, ships on Tuesday. We should have them in stock sometime during the following week

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

